# Classical Grammy Winners and Nominees



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking over the list of Grammy nominees and winners for 2016, I saw quite a few classical recordings and performances. Which ones have members of Talk Classical heard and enjoyed? What are some recordings, past or present, that have absolutely deserved their Grammy win or nomination? Have there been any major snubs or artists that deserve more consideration for a Grammy?

I have enjoyed some of Trifonov's music, so I was glad to see his name on the list of nominees for 2016.

Sound off below!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't really follow how things do or don't get nominated for Grammys, so I'm never especially interested in them. That said, I'm delighted that Laura Karpman's _Ask Your Mama_ got an award, and a bit disappointed Julia Wolfe didn't win contemporary classical. And though I liked Eighth Blackbird's winning album, I loved Roomful of Teeth's one. Other categories - no opinion.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Having heard it (because it's in my collection), I can testify that the Andris Nelsons-Boston Symphony recording of Shostakovich 10 is quite excellent.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Is there anyone here who takes the Grammy Awards seriously? Really?


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Is there anyone here who takes the Grammy Awards seriously?


When they agree with me I do.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

No award-giving body is perfect, but the Grammy Awards do highlight a lot of great music. The way I see it, if something gets a nomination or win, it is probably at least decent music, and sometimes, it can be amazing.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought the cellos accompanying Little Big Town(?) were just phenomenal.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Is there anyone here who takes the Grammy Awards seriously? Really?


Many record producers (especially for non-classical music) see the Grammys as free promotion for their albums. And every year, Grammy nominees and of course, winners do get sales bump. :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Our local Nashville symphony received a Grammy for their CD. I don't know what it is, but I probably should acquire it for the sake of Tennessee pride and all that.


----------

